# Romany Custom Catapult Review



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Just recieved this TOP shelf slingshot from Asa Wilson of Romany Custom Catapults. Simply stunning!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I see his. Top shelf. I will never go there to find it, though. Looks dodgie.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Dayhiker said:


> I see his. Top shelf. I will never go there to find it, though. Looks dodgie.


I firmly disagree with you. But your entitled to your opinion.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful man


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

CanH8r said:


> Dayhiker said:
> 
> 
> > I see his. Top shelf. I will never go there to find it, though. Looks dodgie.
> ...


 :screwy: Did I type that? I don't think so... For the record, I think its a nice looking fork.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

A very pleasant lookin' shooter with a good classic styling.


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Stunning piece of craftsmanship, and looks like brass liners in between the camel bone and aluminum core. Beautiful stuff*!*

I remember too seeing a Fieldsports report by Charlie Jacoby. He attended the UK Catapult Championship this year. While there doing his thing, he had said *Asa is the Lamborghini of them all!* Quite a compliment I think.

Very stylish little frame you got there, CanH8r. Excellent review and great shot too*! *Okaaay... drooling again.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That looks so cool and so well made reminds me a bit of one of the old English style shooters
in a nice modern set up 
thanks for showing that beauty 
and thanks to see a video in action 
Cheerio


----------



## mfa (May 29, 2015)

Hi!

I'm a little curious, the way you attached your flat band, does it have any drawbacks? Is it safe? And did you use ball bearings to secure it?

Thanks!


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

mfa said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm a little curious, the way you attached your flat band, does it have any drawbacks? Is it safe? And did you use ball bearings to secure it?
> 
> Thanks!


No draw backs.. It's Lee Silva's Ocularis attachment. Yes I use 1/4 ball bearings or air soft bb's.


----------



## mfa (May 29, 2015)

Thanks, looked it up and it looks interesting. So much innovation since I was a kid... =)


----------



## Bali-Flipper32 (Aug 13, 2014)

I like the way that looks. Simple but elegant. Very nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

Love the video, but the soundtrack kept giving me the munchies. Mikey Dread I think? 

Stunning Catty.


----------

